#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  BMIET Sonipat 2012 Admission, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions

## richa_tiwari

*About* : The institute was established in 1999 by Bhagwan Mahaveer Education Trust with the objective of creating a center of excellence in the field of technical education at Sonepat and provide conductive environment for studies based on the teachings of Lord Mahaveer. The institute is committed to :-

Non-violence- not to cause harm to any living beings.

Truthfulness- to speak the harmless truth only.

Non Stealing- not to take anything not properly given.

It is approved by AICTE to conduct four year degree course in Computer Science and Engineering, Information Technology, Electronics and Communication Engineering, Instrumentation and Control Engineering. Approval to start degree course in  Electrical and  Electronics Engineering was obtained in the year 2007 whereas two years P.G. courses in M.B.A. and M-Tech. (Electronics and Communication) commenced from the session 2008-09.The Institute is starting BBA/BCA Courses w.e.f. academic session 2011-12. Till 2010 the institute was affiliated to M.D. University, Rohtak. Notification has been issued by the Govt. of Haryana to affiliate the institute with D.C.R.U.S.T Murthal.

*Branches*

Computer Science and Engineering(120)Information Technology(60)Electronics and Communication Engineering(120)Instrumentation and Control Engineering(60)Electrical and Electronics Engineering(60)
*Fee Structure :*



1.
Tuition              Fee(Annual)
65,000/-
50,000/-

2.
Development              Fund (Annual)
20,000/-
20,000/-

3.
University Fee              (Examination fee, Registration fee etc.)
(subject to change as              per university rule)
7250/- *
7250/-*

4.
Student Fund (Annual)
1500/-
1500/-

5.
Caution Money(Refundable)
2000/-
2000/-

6.
Book Bank Security
8000/-
10000/-

7.
Prospectus (Brochure)
500/-
500/-

8.
Other Charges (Book Bank,              internet, EDP, Parking(2-wheelers only), Generator, etc..)
4250/-
3500/-

9.
Air Conditioning with Generator Backup
9000/-
-

10.
Industrial Visits (Special)              & follow up
-
10000/-


Total
117,500/-
104,750/-






*Campus Facilities*

*Bus*

BMIET provides transport facility for Delhi students. We have twelve buses which are run on various routes in Delhi. All buses are equipped with fans, comfortable seats,curtains etc. All the drivers and conductors are fully trained.


*Hostel*

Separate hostel exist for boys and girls.The hostels have capacity of almost 200 students. All the necessary facilities like hygienic food, sports material, study room etc.are provided to the hostel students. Both the hostels are surrounded with green environment. The hostels get 24 hour power supply which is backed up by a generator.

*Canteen*

BMIET has a very spacious and big duplex canteen. Various types of hygienic snacks and drinks are available.


*STD*

STD facility to staff members and students is available during college hours.

*Games and Sports Facilities*

Sports activities are given utmost importance. Our students regularly participate in all sports competitions and bring laurels to the institution and themselves. Our sports complex is a marvel in itself boasting of cricket grounds, volley ball courts, basket ball courts, Throwball courts and athletic tracks. Another added facility is indoor sports complex fully equipped with sports kits. The atmosphere and surroundings of the institution are conducive for developing sports personalities and sports activities. Apart from sports our students also take part in varoius othet activities like organising Farewell n Freshers parties, debates and many other competitions.

*Extra Curricular Activities*

The institute organizes various competitions in its annual function. Students are motivated and encouraged to participate in festivals and competitions organized by various institutions.Many times our students have won prizes in the university youth festivals and other competitions.

*Excursion n Tours*

BMIET organizes excursions and tours for its students every year. Here are some of the pics of the tours of the BMIET. These tours are safely conduct and are fully enjoyed by the students.

*Soft Skill Development Facilities*

Extra classes are held for Group Discussion and for improving Interview Skills. Workshop on Communication Skills by experts, in the field, are held from time to time.The Institute is in the process of setting up a Communication Lab.

*In house banking facility
*
PNB branch is available within the campus.
*
Medical Facilities

Captive Power Generator*

Two power generartors, of 82.5 KVA and 250 KVA capacity, are available to provide 24 hour power back up.

*Placements Highlights
*
Total 131 Students Placed31 Placed in Infosys
*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: SVCE Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placements Discussion SGI Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee Structure, Placements Discussions PDMCE Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions SIEM Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placements Discussions DITM Sonipat Admissions 2012, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions

----------

